# LaPlace, LA - Rex, M young, b/t



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

More About RexFor more information about me, please contact [email protected]. Thank you! (***Our adoption fee is $100.00, which includes microchipping, spaying/neutering, and vaccinations. Heartworm check cost an additional $30***) My Contact InfoSt John Parish Animal Shelter 
LaPlace, LA 
(985) 651-7387


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

Oh he is freaking cute.... look at those ears!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

and look at his tongue one the bottom pic...hope he finds a good home right away!!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Awww ~ he is so cute. And still a baby ~ what a deal for only $100.!</span>


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

<span style='font-family: Book Antiqua'>What a cutie!</span>


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13785334
still there.....


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

bump


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

bump


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

What a cutie!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

it looks likelittle Rex has a problem with his left front leg... i hope he finds a good home soon....


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: LaPlace, LA b/t GSD young Male extr.Urgent*

bump


----------

